# Wasatch extended archery secrets



## landshark (Sep 27, 2007)

OK guys. I finally made the jump and decided to start bowhunting this year instead of rifle. I was planning on taking advantage ot the extended archery areas this year for elk. I don't deer hunt at all, so I think I am in the minority in Utah. I have been scouting around some in the Wasatch exteded area and am having no luck. I have been concentrating on the Davis County area of the unit and have seen absilutely zero elk. Any sign I have seen looks ancient.

What is the secret to finding the elk in this area? I find plenty of deer, but no elk. It would be different if I couldn't find the 300" bull I want, etc, but I am looking to shoot the first elk that I get close enough....freezer filler. I will wait to hold out until I have one of the premium tags. I am hopeful that someone can turn me onto some places to look at more closely.

Thanks in advance
Tim


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

The elk there are few and far between. Keep looking and you will find them. The rifle deer hunters get them moving. The snow will also bring them out. You might also want to check out father south then in Davis county. If you are set in that area try some deep nasty canyons like centerville.


----------



## UTodd (Dec 28, 2007)

Landshark, if you are just looking to fill the freezer, you may want to try the a spike only unit. You will see a lot more elk and probably have an easier time getting one out. I killed a nice cow on the Manti over the weekend and it is tasting very good so far.


----------



## landshark (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I will try some of the general areas when I can. My problem becomes one of time off. I used a lot for illness and there is a vacation my wife planned over a year ago that is coming up in a few weeks. I will not be able to save a ton of time to take off until after the general season is past. Weekends are my option there, but I don't like my chances of success with bow on weekends during a rifle season.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Davis county??? You're in big trouble if you want to find elk over there. The only time I have seen elk in that area is during the winter. If you go up over the top, looking over into morgan and peterson, you will find them for sure, but it's a CWMU over there.
It's possible to find elk on the front but you will have to scout and hike you butt off to find just one. I would have put in for a LE spike hunt. I can guarantee you that you wont find anything close to 300 on the front in Davis county.
Your best bet would probably be to go up to the towers above farmington and try to call something up to you. Get as far as possible from the roads and give it a shot. You never know what could happen.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Last year extended I saw probably 5 or 6 different elk heards from Millcreek to Big Cottonood. Ranging in size from around 20-50 head. My friend shot a decent 5X5. And we saw 2 6x6 that looked to be well over 300 class. With only having access to hiking trails off of the main roads you got to be prepared to hike a bunch. I think most elk success on the extended has a lot to do with luck. Being in the right place at the right time. Kind of like my deer opener this year. I hiked to where I had seen a decent buck and sat down. after sitting there for a couple minute a big 6x6 bull walks right in on me. He was 20-30 yards away from me for about 10 min.  I decided to do rifle elk this year with my father-in-law.


----------

